# Menschen dünner machen? aber wie?



## Killah-Zwergin (5. Oktober 2007)

wie der titel schon sagt möchte ich mit Photoshop CS menschen dünner machen....

nur ich bin noch eine anfängerin in sachen Photoshop...
und wollte nun euch fragen ob ihr mir helfen könntet 
also wie kann man den Menschen dünner machen
würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir das erklären könntet oder mir einfach ein tut zur verfügung stellen würdet.

Danke schon mal 

LG Killah-Zwergin

HIer mal ein video    http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1461432


----------



## digicamclub (5. Oktober 2007)

Das geht über Filter/Verflüssigen und dann links bei den Werkzeugen auf Zusammenziehen klicken. Rechts stellst du die Pinselgrösse usw ein.

Einfach mal ein wenig rumprobieren.


----------



## $ Alex$ (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 
kannst zB. der Bereich auswellen in neue Ebene kopieren und dan mit transformiren Werzeug arbeiten.Maske erstellen und Übergenge ausarbeiten.


----------



## da_Dj (7. Oktober 2007)

Aber beachte eins, du sagst selbst du bist Anfängerin ... sowas macht man generell eher weniger wenn man anfängt, dazu gehört schon etwas Ahnung von der Materie und viel Übung. Wie schon richtig gesagt, das Hauptwerkzeug für sowas ist das Verflüssigen-Werkzeug [Shift+Strg+X als Shortcut] außerdem kannst du auch den Wischfinger benutzen und in manchen Fällen wie Alex sagte mit Kopien die du transformierst oder verschiebst arbeiten. Das alles braucht aber wie gesagt etwas Übung.


----------



## Linaa (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine ersten Versuche mit dem dünner machen habe ich mit Gimp gemacht unter Iwarp das ist nicht so komplex und dadurch habe ich ein gefühl dafür bekommen


----------



## AG-Pictures (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Killah-Zwergin

Wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde, ist in Photoshop der Verflüssigen Filter bestens zum dünner machen geeignet. da_Dj hat es schon richtig gesagt, dass ist kein Anfänger Tool. Wenn du aber trotzdem mal damit rumprobieren möchtest, dann geb ich dir dazu natürlich gern ein paar Tipps.

Du solltest dir grundlegend eine Kopie der Hintergrundebene machen - niemals auf der Hintergrundebene selbst arbeiten. Falls du dich mal vertan hast, brauchst du nur die Kopie löschen und das Ursprungsbild bleibt unangetastet.
Mit dem Auswahlrechteck-Werkzeug machst du dir anfangs eine Auswahl des Bereiches der schlanker werden soll.
Dann wählst du den Verflüssigen Filter.
Hier gibt es nun mehrere Varianten z.B. eine Hüfte schmaler zu machen. Die beste Methode, wie ich finde, ist mit dem nach-links-schieben-Werkzeug. Hier darf man sich durch den Namen nicht irritieren lassen.
Eine geeignete Pinselgröße einstellen, die Pinseldichte auf 5 und den Pinseldruck auch auf 5 stellen. Dadurch ist der Effekt nicht zu krass und man kann Schritt für Schritt verschmälern ohne die Pixel sichtbar zu zerstören.
Zieht man nun mit dem Pinsel an der Hüfte nach unten, so wird sie schmaler oder breiter, kommt drauf an, auf welcher Seite man arbeitet.
Und so geht man alle Körperteile ab, bis der gewünschte Effekt erziehlt ist.

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.

lg Andy


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2009)

Photoshop Liquify - Videos zum Zuschauen und lernen:











mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

nette Videos.

Nebenbei....das Thema ist schon über 2 Jahre alt.


Alex


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2009)

Jupp, aber nicht als Erledigt gekennzeichnet 

mfg chmee


----------

